# Willow Brook Havanese, Kent, Washington



## Webehappycampers (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi! Does anyone know anything about Willow Brook Havanese? We are doing research on breeders for our first Havanese. Any information would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't know anything about them.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I have not heard of this Kennel. If you are doing research of breeders you should go to the Havanese Club of America's web site-www.havanese.org. Lots of information there plus they have a directory of breeders who breed to the Havanese standard, health test their dogs-Good Luck in your search and study long & hard before making a choice.


----------

